# Miami questions



## Karen G (Sep 24, 2012)

We are going on a Caribbean cruise Dec. 2 that leaves from Miami. We'll fly in the evening of Dec. 1. Does anyone have a recommendation for a hotel and transportation to the cruise dock?


----------



## andex (Sep 24, 2012)

My first time in Miami this year: this is the best we came up with? We booked at the Holiday Inn Express Miami Airport through our priority point’s: free shuttle from airport and free breakfast. Our cruise departs on December 17th. Jose Doral shuttle stops at the hotel around 10:30 am – 11 am and charges 10$ per person. 
I was told that a taxi is around 28-38$ since we are 4 we will take a cab. 
My questions: we booked (cancellable) Nu car rental a few months back for when we return from our cruise. Wondering how dependable they are? I called them today to see what there policy was for the cashless tolls such as sunpass  
https://www.sunpass.com/rentalcar
They advise me that they charged 14.95 per week plus the tolls and 2.95 per day. We are renting for 15 days. Miami seems expensive for the car rentals. Anybody have other options here?


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Andex*: You can avoid toll-roads in Miami. Stay off the Florida Turnpike and E-W Expressways -- The Airport Expressway (112), the Dolphin (836) and Don Shula. Local E-W roads may be slower, but provide more flavor. The free Expressways are I-95 (avoid express lanes), I-395 and the Palmetto (826).



Karen G said:


> We are going on a Caribbean cruise Dec. 2 that leaves from Miami. We'll fly in the evening of Dec. 1. Does anyone have a recommendation for a hotel and transportation to the cruise dock?



There are a few hotels which offer free shuttles. They tend to be out by the airport. I found this thread from a few years back on cruisecritic.com -- http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=689995

However, I'd splurge and stay downtown where a cab to the port is $10-15. The Holiday Inn Downtown is across from Bayside Shopping Center and within spitting distance. Also close by the port in downtown Miami: Courtyard, Hyatt Regency, Intercontental, JW Marriott Marquis, Mandarin Oriental and Sheraton (Biscayne Bay).


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 25, 2012)

parksleepfly.com gives you a good idea of hotels with free shuttles to the dock.  Just plug in cruises.  You really don't need to use toll roads.  As above poster said, just avoid certain roads.


----------



## squierjosh (Sep 25, 2012)

As with any cruise, hopefully you are flying in a day ahead of time. If so, make the most of it and find a cheap hotel in South Beach or downtown. We stayed at a neat little hotel called the Clay. Two blocks from the beach. I looked at hotels around the airport and was kind of scared of what I saw. We basically got another beach day before our cruise started. Well worth it. We paid about $50 in cab fees from the airport to the hotel and from the hotel to the port.


----------



## andex (Sep 25, 2012)

Do you guys figure I can get away with it even if I do 3 day trip through the keys? Thanks for the replies


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 26, 2012)

andex said:


> Do you guys figure I can get away with it even if I do 3 day trip through the keys?



Get away with what? Smuggling contraband? _Not worth the risk._
Avoiding Toll Roads? Yes.

Use U.S. 1 all the way down, or for a more scenic drive:
Find "Old Cutler Road" (Ingraham Hwy on some maps) in South Miami.
On the way: Stop at Fairchild Gardens or the Charles Deering Estate.
Continue South until you run into U.S. 1. Avoid the Turnpike Extension.

.


----------



## andex (Sep 26, 2012)

"smuggling contraband" LOL :hysterical:  thanks for the info


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 26, 2012)

We stayed at the Springhill Suites near the Miami airport. Free shuttle to the hotel, comfortable quiet well appointed rooms, great breakfast (truly an edible hot breakfast), gym, pool and a $5 per person shuttle to the cruise line. The drawback was that there was no real sightseeing in the area.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 27, 2012)

BTW... "Old Cutler Road" is one of the most scenic drives in Florida.

It had its origins in 1884 when a friend of a plantation owner, Dr. Cutler, cut a trail thru the woods from his home to Coconut Grove. Later widened to a wagon-width, the trail was declared a public road in 1895.

-- See: http://www.miamibeach411.com/news/old-cutler ("Traveling Through Time Along Old Cutler Road")


----------



## andex (Oct 2, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> BTW... "Old Cutler Road" is one of the most scenic drives in Florida.
> 
> It had its origins in 1884 when a friend of a plantation owner, Dr. Cutler, cut a trail thru the woods from his home to Coconut Grove. Later widened to a wagon-width, the trail was declared a public road in 1895.
> 
> -- See: http://www.miamibeach411.com/news/old-cutler ("Traveling Through Time Along Old Cutler Road")



Missed this post, thanks! Looks awsome!


----------



## Hornet441 (Oct 2, 2012)

Karen G, are you on the Glory on 2 Dec? 
We are staying at the La Quinta Miami Airport East. Free breakfast, airport shuttle *and *shuttle to the port. Looks fairly new and has great rates. Only drawback is not much around it but we just want to relax the day before the cruise.


----------



## ttt (Oct 2, 2012)

LaQuinta  East allows for free parking and has a shuttle to Port & airport. I believe you will need a cab to return to the hotel as they do not pick up at the port.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 2, 2012)

Hornet441 said:


> Karen G, are you on the Glory on 2 Dec?


No, we're on the Norwegian Pearl Dec. 2.  We don't arrive in Miami until about 7:30 pm the night before the cruise (Lord willing, since we're flying on AA!). We've got a room at the Sofitel near the airport as they've got a free shuttle from the airport. They say the shuttle to the port is $10/person. Your hotel sounds like a better deal though.


----------

